# AC question



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, cold air won't be instantaneous, but even on a hot day, 15 minutes is a long time.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Is the climate control set on outside air or recirculate. If it is outside air you are mixing the hot with cold air. But it will take a minute or 2 since even on recirculate the aire inside the car is warm. 




oMAHONEYo said:


> Well, cold air won't be instantaneous, but even on a hot day, 15 minutes is a long time.
> 
> recirculate


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LateralusGT said:


> So I just bought a new Cruze a few days ago. I noticed that it takes a while for cool air to start coming out (15 minutes) when I set the AC to cool. Is this normal?


LateralusGT,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze! I would suggest that you try your A/C with the recirculate on as well. This may help to cool the vehicle faster than using the outside air. I would also suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer if you feel that you are having an issue with the A/C. Please keep me posted on this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

